# can rikudou sasuke's perfect susanoo tank Shinsuusenju attack ???



## Android (Mar 16, 2016)

discuss


----------



## fyhb (Mar 16, 2016)

As big Hashirama fan as I am and not  big fan at all of Sasuke it pains me admit but he will Tank it with no problem.He us way overpowered by Rikudou Chakra.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Mar 16, 2016)

Of course it can. He is powered up by half of Hagoromo's chakra.... his Susanoo could clash with SPSM Naruto's avatar...


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Mar 16, 2016)

Hashirama's arms would shatter to pieces punching something that much more durable than itself.


----------



## Ersa (Mar 16, 2016)

Yes.

And it would not come into play because Hashirama would get impaled by Six Paths Chidori as soon as the match starts.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Mar 16, 2016)

his PS was almost blown apart by an explosion the size of VOTEs lake, so nope it cant. 

no, PS cannot tank chojo kebetsu. pretty sure the manga has made this quite obvious.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Mar 16, 2016)

PS tanks it like a boss while Sasuke casually eats a sandwich inside of it.


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 16, 2016)

Given that PS sustained moderated damage from PS-Chidori/RSM TBB 
Chojo Kobetsu produced a greater explosion 

PS takes more damage from Chojo then it does from PS-Chidori/RSM TBB. But it'll still operate just fine 

Ps tanks with moderate/High damage


----------



## Veracity (Mar 16, 2016)

Does nobody understand that a greater AoE doesn't equal a stronger attack ?


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 16, 2016)

Likes boss said:


> Does nobody understand that a greater AoE doesn't equal a stronger attack ?



when it comes to explosions, 
larger explosion >> smaller explosions. 
thatts the only way we can deduce that juubi dama >>>> every other TBB, including an RSM TBB 


madara/hashiramas full power VOTE clash > naruto and sasukes casual Chidori/TBB


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 16, 2016)

No it really isnt. A casual chidori blade from Sasuke cut Juubi Mads in half. Chojo Kebutsu couldnt scratch Juubi Mads back since hes>>Juubito


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 16, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> No it really isnt. A casual chidori blade from Sasuke cut Juubi Mads in half. *Chojo Kebutsu couldnt scratch Juubi Mads *back since hes>>Juubito



chidori is not an explosive attack you idiott 
try again, 

@Bold -


----------



## Veracity (Mar 16, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> when it comes to explosions,
> larger explosion >> smaller explosions.
> thatts the only way we can deduce that juubi dama >>>> every other TBB, including an RSM TBB
> 
> ...



Um why is that? And what logic do you use to conclude that every other form of attack gets thrown out the window? 

Yes explosions of the same technique can be scaled by the size, but that isn't necessarily always the case. We know the Juubi posses more power than the other bjuii in his Bjuiidana, because its the exact same technique and one is done on a much larger scale. However that logic is thrown out the window with the introduction of  sage chakra - it's clearly super powerful and potent. I mean Sasukes sage infused katana bisected a juubi jin casually. 

Naruto and Sasukes final chidori/resengan clash was comparable to end of part 1 Vote clash in AoE, although the power was clearly different.


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 16, 2016)

Likes boss said:


> Um why is that? And what logic do you use to conclude that every other form of attack gets thrown out the window?


Because a penetrative attack or a cutting attack doesnt even create explosions so we cant just deduce them to be superior or inferior like that, 

explosive attacks however have the same nature, and it has been a known fact that the stronger the attack, the larger the explosion. 
essentially why a tsar bomb is far above a grenades explosion 

never said that every attack gets thrown out the window, youre pulling shit out of your ass here, 



> Yes explosions of the same technique can be scaled by the size, but that isn't necessarily always the case. We know the Juubi posses more power than the other bjuii in his Bjuiidana, because its the exact same technique and one is done on a much larger scale. H*owever that logic is thrown out the window with the introduction of  sage chakra - it's clearly super powerful and potent. I mean Sasukes sage infused katana bisected a juubi jin casually. *


are you going to tell me now that sasukes katana >> Juubidama? i seriously hope not 

again, its not just the same technique, jsut the nature of the attack. 
a TBB >> FRS. despite the fact that FRS can be boosted by KCM or SM chakra 
we can tell this because of their blast radius. 

sasukes katana is another shitty example when its a cutting attack. 
if you really want to give sasukes katana the feats then compare it to a PS slash and its clear as day that mountain cuttiung PS slashes are superior, heell even from EMS sasuke despite rikudo sasukes being a far superior user. 



> Naruto and Sasukes final chidori/resengan clash was comparable to end of part 1 Vote clash in AoE, although the power was clearly different.



No, it was not comparable in AOE and thus not comparable in power either 

this is part 1 VOTE clash 
5% Katsuyu

this is the rasengan/enton clash that bisected the hands of the statues as well
5% Katsuyu

if part 1 vote clash had a larger than explosion than logic would dictate that the explosion is stronger, thats just how explosiions work. its that simple


----------



## Veracity (Mar 16, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> Because a penetrative attack or a cutting attack doesnt even create explosions so we cant just deduce them to be superior or inferior like that,
> 
> explosive attacks however have the same nature, and it has been a known fact that the stronger the attack, the larger the explosion.
> essentially why a tsar bomb is far above a grenades explosion
> ...


Yeah but then you have to perfectly scale the attacks, and kishi doesn't scale every attack perfectly. Especially when power inflation is brought into the mix. Then there's the fact that not all explosions are the same. Kakuzu's fire and air combo yielded an explosion greater than BSM Naruto's BD against Juubito, despite clearly being.


I never said that Sasuke's sword> Bjuidama, just that Riduko chakra enhances attacks substantially. Clearly the the point where AoE wouldn't matter. Naruto could create a BD explosion the same size as he does when he's in BM mode, yet the Riduko explosion would be a lot more powerful based on the chakra. Its why MS Sasuke can raiton enhance his sword and its bounces off Ay's neck, yet his his Riduko enhnacedr sword cut clean through a Juubi Jin( that could eat attacks from Red Gate Gai) despite them both being cutting attacks. 

Ummm... So what if an FRS is boosted by Riduko chakra?

And Sasukes Legged Sussano slash has a greater AoE than A Riduko Base Sasuke slash yet is a lot weaker. AoE doesn't always matter lmao .


Let me do you a favor and let's zoom out on that AoE just a tad bit: 5% Katsuyu

That's probably around half the size of this: 5% Katsuyu

Despite those attacks being not even close to just half the strentgh of the Riduko versions.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 17, 2016)

Dont even bother with ARGUS. Dude cant even understand that attacks can be concentrated and bigger explosions dont=more power. Sasuke's slash on Juubi Mads has to have more concentrated power than a Juubi dama since the Juubi itself tank its own and was fine. Stay Mad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Mar 17, 2016)

The fact that people believe the author was being technical with the explosions sizes to the point where it was meant to be compared to VOTE Madara and Hashi's explosion is laughable. 

Naruto and Sasuke were leagues ahead of those guys and to say their combined attack explosion is weaker than that of Hashi and Madara just doesn't sound valid despite the evident size difference.


----------



## Amol (Mar 17, 2016)

Well yeah.
Unless you think Hashirama is stronger than half of RS of course which puts him roughly on RS level itself.
I mean not that I actually expect intelligence from Hashirama wankers but little common sense would be nice.
Sasuke tanks it like a boss.


----------



## fyhb (Mar 17, 2016)

Amol said:


> Well yeah.
> Unless you think Hashirama is
> 
> Hashirama did smash Madara PS but that wasn't enhanced with Half of Rikudou Powers,thanks to Six Paths Chakra Boost that Rikudou gave him Sasuke Susanoo is on a completely different Level from VOTE Madara PS.
> ...


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Mar 17, 2016)

so from what i can see here, nobody thats vouching for sasuke can post any sort of evidence for their stance. 

all im seeing here is the usual incorrect nonsense about sasuke possessing half of hagoromos chakra(irrelevant to feats regardless), when such a notion is outright disproved through official material(shikamaru hiden) and there is no logical way in which this could be possible since "half of hagoromos chakra" is a *finite* amount.

its not inexhaustible, which means that even if sasuke had the chakra(which he never did outside of the moon seal), it would be used up through usage just like narutos kcm would have been before he made friends with kurama.


its probably a waste of effort to explain the completely lunacy in the opposing argument since its the usual clowns that are doing all of the sasuke wanking in this thread.

clash from original VOTE>>>>VOTEs lake=chidori/bijudama clash when it comes to size. thats all that matters here.
almost half of his PS was blown off from chidori/bijudama, which is a relatively low level explosion when the powerscaling of peak powers is taken into account. 

half of the face was blown off(as well as part of the jewel that sasuke resides in) along with an arm, a portion of the body and a wing. 
anything stronger than that by any amount that can be considered significant blows it apart. that explosion was the literal threshold for damage that PS can take while staying stable.
the explosion from the original VOTE is a magnitude bigger thus stronger, so sasukes PS gets blown apart just like madaras. 
no wank necessary, no ridiculous delusion, just facts.


----------



## Android (Mar 17, 2016)

and this is what happens people when the butthurt gets the best of you  
you post dumb shit like above  
but i guess it can't be helped anyway , common sense is something really rare these days 
shikamaru hiden is canon , i guess road to ninja is canon as well


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Mar 17, 2016)

...Are people still seriously debating this? We're talking about Rinnegan Sasuke's Perfect Susanoo versus Sage Mode Hashirama's Shisuusenju. Rinnegan Sasuke is on a completely different level than Hashirama, his PS could clash with SPSM Naruto's Tailed Beast Mode (although he was badly weakened), who is also on a completely different level than Hashirama. The size of their explosions literally means nothing here, the Manga has established that those two became Gods after Hagoromo's free power-up. This literally isn't even worth debating.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Mar 17, 2016)

Hashirama and Madara wankers are definitely some of the most idiotic. The two got surpassed, it was Kishi's intention for it to happen. The databooks are canon, it was okay to cry at first...but the manga has been over for a while now. 

In others words: 
:letgo


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Mar 17, 2016)

Isaiah13000 said:


> ...Are people still seriously debating this? We're talking about Rinnegan Sasuke's Perfect Susanoo versus Sage Mode Hashirama's Shisuusenju. Rinnegan Sasuke is on a completely different level than Hashirama, his PS could clash with SPSM Naruto's Tailed Beast Mode (although he was badly weakened), who is also on a completely different level than Hashirama. The size of their explosions literally means nothing here, the Manga has established that those two became Gods after Hagoromo's free power-up.


weird how when a character with the godly power came up in the manga, it was mentioned directly through statement, yet neither naruto or sasuke were acknowledged as part of that echelon by any character. seems to just be their fanboys whom are forcing this weird interpretation.

who cares if sasukes PS physically clashed with kurama?



both constructs are literally several hundred magnitudes below shinsuusenju in physical parameters featwise.
if they were stronger than they wouldve blown VOTE apart, yet that didnt happen. they didnt do anything even remotely close to that level.




> This literally isn't even worth debating.


you're right. we already saw what happened when PS and shinsuusenju fought.


Jackalinthebox said:


> Hashirama and Madara wankers are definitely some of the most idiotic. The two got surpassed, it was Kishi's intention for it to happen. The databooks are canon, it was okay to cry at first...but the manga has been over for a while now.
> 
> In others words:
> :letgo


pretty sure nobody thinks that naruto and sasuke at the peak of their power(asura mode/biju PS) are weaker than hashirama and madara.


----------



## Android (Mar 17, 2016)

and rinnegan sasuke is more or less = SPSM naruto 

oh my


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Mar 17, 2016)

None of the scans that you posted are worth acknowledging. Both Naruto and Sasuke have half of Hagoromo's power, combined with their own. Madara openly admitted that he was in no position to underestimate them. They were overwhelming a TTJ Madara using Limbo the entire time, forcing him to flee for his life, and even then that was without the usage of everything the two had at their disposal. Nothing Hashirama has in his arsenal stands a chance against Sasuke's PS. Factually, it is much stronger per canon due to being able to clash with SPSM Naruto's TBM.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Mar 17, 2016)

Isaiah13000 said:


> None of the scans that you posted are worth acknowledging. Both Naruto and Sasuke have half of Hagoromo's power, combined with their own. Madara openly admitted that he was in no position to underestimate them. They were overwhelming a TTJ Madara using Limbo the entire time, forcing him to flee for his life, and even then that was without the usage of everything the two had at their disposal. Nothing Hashirama has in his arsenal stands a chance against Sasuke's PS. Factually, it is much stronger per canon due to being able to clash with SPSM Naruto's TBM.


then you just conceded, since you blatantly ignored the scans which show shinsuusenju generating more power than sasukes PS and naruto avatar in favor of something completely irrelevant.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Mar 17, 2016)

No, because it generating more destructive power is irrelevant. Because it has been established that Rinnegan Sasuke is leagues beyond SM Hashirama and that Hashirama stands literally no chance whatsoever. The Ten-Tails has shown more destructive power than Rinnegan Sasuke and SPSM Naruto, yet, we factually know both are much stronger than it as seen during their performance against Juudara.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Mar 17, 2016)

Isaiah13000 said:


> No, because it generating more destructive power is irrelevant. Because it has been established that Rinnegan Sasuke is leagues beyond SM Hashirama and that Hashirama stands literally no chance whatsoever. The Ten-Tails has shown more destructive power than Rinnegan Sasuke and SPSM Naruto, yet, we factually know both are much stronger than it as seen during their performance against Juudara.


neither naruto or sasuke are stronger than the juubi. this is exactly why this fanbase cant be taken seriously. 

none of them can damage it in any fashion and they get blown to bits by bijudama, especially sasuke since he possesses no sort of method to remove the biju.
their teamwork feats are irrelevant when either stand no chance against any ten tails jinchuriki individually.

the only thing that was established about their power is that naruto and sasuke working together can defeat madara. the manga literally hinted at nothing else about their power, so i dont know where this _"it has been established that Rinnegan Sasuke is leagues beyond SM Hashirama and that Hashirama stands literally no chance whatsoever"_ nonsense is even coming from.

you're supposed "facts" about them possessing half of hagoromos chakra is erroneous as well. half of hagoromos chakra=yin and yang seals.


----------



## Amol (Mar 17, 2016)

Guys please kindly don't quote Shinobi no Kami. It kind of defeats the point of SI.
And don't waste your time also. Logic doesn't work here no matter how long you debate.
Oh unbalanced thread I guess.
Sasuke has sex with Sakura inside his PS while Hashirama breaks his hands on it.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Mar 17, 2016)

Those are quite the mental gymnastics. 

Reminds me of this dude I argued with on a forum who said Hashirama's Mokuton Bunshin could tank The Last Sasuke's meteor busting Chidori.


----------



## Android (Mar 17, 2016)

this is basicly Shinobi No Kami vs the rest of the world 

the stupidity is beyond imagination 

it should be put in guinness book of world records


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Mar 17, 2016)

also, one more thing that irrevocably puts a nail in the coffin of  "sasuke possessing half of hagoromos chakra".



the halves of hagoromos power are directly stated to be the seals, though im not expecting much from the reading comprehension of the people in this thread


----------



## Android (Mar 17, 2016)

garbage argument since naruto and sasuke still had and used their six paths powers during VOTE 2 

the tears keeps on coming


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Mar 17, 2016)

Starting to wonder if he's the one that said Mokuton Bunshin > meteor busting Chidori. They had the same avatar.


----------



## Android (Mar 17, 2016)

honestly , it won't surprise me a bit to know that dude was him


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Mar 17, 2016)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> neither naruto or sasuke are stronger than the juubi. this is exactly why this fanbase cant be taken seriously.
> 
> none of them can damage it in any fashion and they get blown to bits by bijudama, especially sasuke since he possesses no sort of method to remove the biju.
> their teamwork feats are irrelevant when either stand no chance against any ten tails jinchuriki individually.
> ...



They're stronger than Juudara, who had a nigh-complete Juubi in himself that he had full control over. Yet, he was trashed by SPSM Naruto and Rinnegan Sasuke when neither were going all-out as evident by them not bothering to use a few other attacks, TBM, and Susanoo. Initial SPSM Naruto hard countered Juudara and blew his ass through the Shinju and cut it in half, and later Rinnegan Sasuke bisected his ass. You've got to be kidding me to think they can't deal with the dumb Juubi itself if they can do what they did to Juudara, who was much stronger than Juubito. 
Which puts them far beyond Hashirama and Madara in any other shape or form due to logical deductions. 

You're also wrong about the seals, even after they lost the seals, they both were still able to use their Sage powers quite clearly. Naruto's *Six Paths* Sage Mode entirely relies on Hagoromo's *Six Paths Chakra*. SPSM = Hago's Six Paths Chakra + Natural Energy = Six Paths Senjutsu. Which Naruto still has even in the Boruto movie, meaning Sasuke has it too, so you're incorrect. Hashirama stated that mindless Juubito was stronger than himself, who is weaker than mindful Juubito, who is weaker than Juudara, who is weaker than Juudara with the Shinju absorbed, who was getting trashed by SPSM Naruto and Rinnegan Sasuke who weren't even at full power. You do the math, Hashirama and pre-TTJ Madara stand no chance whatsoever.


----------



## Android (Mar 17, 2016)

Isaiah13000 said:


> They're stronger than Juudara, who had a nigh-complete Juubi in himself that he had full control over. Yet, he was trashed by SPSM Naruto and Rinnegan Sasuke when neither were going all-out as evident by them not bothering to use a few other attacks, TBM, and Susanoo. Initial SPSM Naruto hard countered Juudara and blew his ass through the Shinju and cut it in half, and later Rinnegan Sasuke bisected his ass. You've got to be kidding me to think they can't deal with the dumb Juubi itself if they can do what they did to Juudara, who was much stronger than Juubito.
> Which puts them far beyond Hashirama and Madara in any other shape or form due to logical deductions.
> 
> You're also wrong about the seals, even after they lost the seals, they both were still able to use their Sage powers quite clearly. Naruto's *Six Paths* Sage Mode entirely relies on Hagoromo's *Six Paths Chakra*. SPSM = Hago's Six Paths Chakra + Natural Energy = Six Paths Senjutsu. Which Naruto still has even in the Boruto movie, meaning Sasuke has it too, so you're incorrect. Hashirama stated that mindless Juubito was stronger than himself, who is weaker than mindful Juubito, who is weaker than Juudara, who is weaker than Juudara with the Shinju absorbed, who was getting trashed by SPSM Naruto and Rinnegan Sasuke who weren't even at full power. You do the math, Hashirama and pre-TTJ Madara stand no chance whatsoever.





you can put like this 


2 eyes shinjuu tree juudara >> rikudou naruto = rikudou sasuke >>>> pre shinjuu one eye juudara >>>> mindfull juubito >>>>>>mindless juubito >>>>> hashi >= EMS madara


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Mar 17, 2016)

Isaiah13000 said:


> They're stronger than Juudara, who had a nigh-complete Juubi in himself that he had full control over. Yet, he was trashed by SPSM Naruto and Rinnegan Sasuke when neither were going all-out as evident by them not bothering to use a few other attacks, TBM, and Susanoo. Initial SPSM Naruto hard countered Juudara and blew his ass through the Shinju and cut it in half, and later Rinnegan Sasuke bisected his ass. You've got to be kidding me to think they can't deal with the dumb Juubi itself if they can do what they did to Juudara, who was much stronger than Juubito.
> Which puts them far beyond Hashirama and Madara in any other shape or form due to logical deductions.


naruto and sasuke together can defeat madara, together they can defeat obito, together they can put down the juubi. they cant defeat any of the mentioned foes individually. 
that is the message that the manga has laid out for its readers, not "sasuke and naruto slaughter everyone with neg diff".

naruto hit madara whom hadnt finished healing from night gai and was stripped of his truthseekers. sasuke cut madara whom stopped fighting both of them in order to get his other eye.
attacks like YRS wouldnt do anything to the juubi and neither would sasukes PS when it couldnt do anything to kurama.


> You're also wrong about the seals, *even after they lost the seals, they both were still able to use their Sage powers quite clearly.* Naruto's *Six Paths* Sage Mode entirely relies on Hagoromo's *Six Paths Chakra*. SPSM = Hago's Six Paths Chakra + Natural Energy = Six Paths Senjutsu. Which Naruto still has even in the Boruto movie, meaning Sasuke has it too, so you're incorrect. Hashirama stated that mindless Juubito was stronger than himself, who is weaker than mindful Juubito, who is weaker than Juudara, who is weaker than Juudara with the Shinju absorbed, who was getting trashed by SPSM Naruto and Rinnegan Sasuke who weren't even at full power. You do the math, Hashirama and pre-TTJ Madara stand no chance whatsoever.


the bold is irrelevant since half of hagoromos chakra(the seals) has nothing to do with their powers in the 1st place.
your theory(which isnt supported by any panel whatsoever) doesnt even make sense, since "half of hagoromos chakra" is a finite amount of chakra, but you are treating it as if its inexhaustible.

the source of narutos six paths sage mode is the biju as stated in shikamaru hiden. hagoromo made him the meeting point and he can use the form since he possesses remnants of the 8 other biju, making him a pillar for the power of the juubi, same as obito and madara was.

the only difference between "mindless obito" and controlled obito is that the controlled version is controlled by obito, not the juubi and he isnt prone to bloating up due to not being adapted to being a jinchuriki. the power is all the same.
there isnt any difference between one-eye preshinju and one-eye post shinju madaras power other than immortality and the dormant rinnesharingan.

half of hagoromos power was directly stated to be the seals. there is literally no debate to be had on this subject.


----------



## Android (Mar 17, 2016)

more bullshit , more nonsense nothing new 

the databook clearly stats that naruto six paths sage mode was from hagoromo 

the same as sasuke power 

the databook is canon , shikamaru hiden is not  

some users here are so stupid they don't even know how stupid they are


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Mar 17, 2016)

The dude says Naruto can only use SPSM because he possesses chakra from all the Bijuu, but that's a finite amount of chakra. Naruto was completely out of chakra after fighting Sasuke. Yet Naruto was able to use SPSM after VotE2. So the Bijuu chakra replenishes itself even though he doesn't house all the Bijuu directly? 

That's somehow logical, but the Six Paths chakra regenerating is completely impossible apparently. Anyone else see a problem with that theory?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 17, 2016)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Reminds me of this dude I argued with on a forum who said Hashirama's Mokuton Bunshin could tank The Last Sasuke's meteor busting Chidori.



Screenshots pls.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Mar 17, 2016)

Jackalinthebox said:


> The dude says Naruto can only use SPSM because he possesses chakra from all the Bijuu, but that's a finite amount of chakra. Naruto was completely out of chakra after fighting Sasuke. Yet Naruto was able to use SPSM after VotE2. So the Bijuu chakra replenishes itself even though he doesn't house all the Bijuu directly?
> 
> That's somehow logical, but the Six Paths chakra regenerating is completely impossible apparently. Anyone else see a problem with that theory?



yup, the meeting point for the biju can always get more chakra. 

unless you're claiming that hagoromo is going to come back and give him a refill, your stance is a literal impossibility.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Mar 17, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Screenshots pls.



Took me a minute, but I found it. It's at the very bottom of the post. 

too hard


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 17, 2016)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Took me a minute, but I found it. It's at the very bottom of the post.
> 
> too hard



SI doe? 

Shinobi no kami sure do get around 

But yeah terrible logic as usual.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Mar 17, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> SI doe?
> 
> Shinobi no kami sure do get around
> 
> But yeah terrible logic as usual.



Idk what's worse, the fact that he thinks a Mokuton Bunshin can tank the Chidori or that Hashirama would react fast enough to Amenotejikara to weave the handsigns for and create the clone before getting tagged.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Mar 17, 2016)

Probably.

Big Explosion =/= stronger attack.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 18, 2016)

Yeah Sasuke's PS can prolly take it without too much damage, Sage's chakra is a great thing to have



Jackalinthebox said:


> Took me a minute, but I found it. It's at the very bottom of the post.
> 
> too hard



So you're saminyt then?


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes. It's durability is equal to that of RSM Naruto's Kurama avatar seeing as they took the same damage from their clash. To put things into perspective, ordinary BM took the Juubi lazer with only a few his tails blown off, BSM is superior to that, and Rikudo SM is superior to _that,_ by a massive degree. Obviously Hashirama being more destructive than the Juubi is bullshit.


That's more concrete than explosion size, which indicates area of effect, not destructive capacity. Especially when said _"explosion"_ failed to damage the Mokujin, Wood Dragon, and Hashirama's bare, unprotected body standing atop it.


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 18, 2016)

Lol I definitely have to agree with shinobi no kami on the fact that not a single person provides an argument on Sasuke tanking Chojo with lol no damage, 
And No. Saying lol Rikudo chakra is not an argument


----------



## fyhb (Mar 18, 2016)

Lol I would not say PS Rikudou Tanks without a Scratch,it could get some Minimal to Medium DMG but that's all.


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 18, 2016)

Second Hokage Tobirama said:


> Lol I would not say PS Rikudou Tanks without a Scratch,it could get some Minimal to Medium DMG but that's all.



It tanks it but with moderate/high damage


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 18, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> It tanks it but with moderate/high damage



It tanks it with no damage. 6 paths PS>>Juubi.


----------



## fyhb (Mar 18, 2016)

I don't know what is happening is it Rikudou PS and Sasuke being overrated or Hashirama and SS being way underrated


----------



## Android (Mar 18, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> Lol I definitely have to agree with shinobi no kami on the fact that not a single person provides an argument on Sasuke tanking Chojo with lol no damage,
> And No. Saying lol Rikudo chakra is not an argument



LOL , the fact that you two think that it was kishi intention to be technician with the explosions and make VOTE 2 explosion comparable to VOTE explosion is very stupid tho


----------



## Android (Mar 18, 2016)

Second Hokage Tobirama said:


> I don't know what is happening is it Rikudou PS and Sasuke being overrated or Hashirama and SS being way underrated



you got people here thinking this guy can compite with six paths characters 

and actually win 

how on earth can he not be overrated 

hell , his wanking rivals fanfictional itachi's wanking


----------



## fyhb (Mar 18, 2016)

I looks like this Thread became from can Rikudou PS Tank SM SS to Rikudou Sasuke VS Hashirama which is just wrong.

Sadly Hashirama doesn't stand a chance against Rikudou Sasuke,but can SS Scratch Rikudou PS ,definitely YES but that is few Scratches is it Max.

So let's not forget what was this Thread about and think about it.Can PS tank yeas it can with few bruises than all there is to it and end of story.


----------



## Android (Mar 18, 2016)

Second Hokage Tobirama said:


> I looks like this Thread became from can Rikudou PS Tank SM SS to Rikudou Sasuke VS Hashirama which is just wrong.
> 
> Sadly Hashirama doesn't stand a chance against Rikudou Sasuke,but can SS Scratch Rikudou PS ,definitely YES but that is few Scratches is it Max.
> 
> So let's not forget what was this Thread about and think about it.Can PS tank yeas it can with few bruises than all there is to it and end of story.



if only all NBD users were like you


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 18, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> LOL , the fact that you two think that it was kishi intention to be technician with the explosions and make VOTE 2 explosion comparable to VOTE explosion is very stupid tho


 
Clown ass response from the usual clowns. 
If Kishi wanted to make a larger explosion than Hashirama and Madaras vote then he would have done so. Just like he did it with their final clash.  Don't blame him or bring unnecessary BS like manga hurr durr to support your nonsensical arguments 


OneSimpleAnime said:


> It tanks it with no damage.* 6 paths PS>>Juubi.*


 ck  

Yeah you're definitely the dumbest poster here. 
Sasukes Rikudo PS was damaged by an explosion that's piss weak infront of a regular V2 juubidama 

Juubi tanked its own TBB on its insides and it's body was unharmed from the juubidama blowing up at his face. 

So No. Juubi >>>> Rikudo PS  in durability


----------



## Android (Mar 18, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> It tanks it with no damage. 6 paths PS>>Juubi.



what in the world


----------



## Android (Mar 18, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> Clown ass response from the usual clowns.
> If Kishi wanted to make a larger explosion than Hashirama and Madaras vote then he would have done so. Just like he did it with their final clash.  Don't blame him or bring unnecessary BS like manga hurr durr to support your nonsensical arguments
> 
> ck
> ...



hachibi and naruto allready survived the juubi leaser beam which is >>>vote explosion 

while SS got all of it's arms destroyed by a weaker attack 

and hachibi and naruto with their combo bijuudama made an explosion that is >>>>vote explosion 

and those SA fodders survived the juubi planetary devastation which had an AOE that is >>>> vote


----------



## hbcaptain (Mar 18, 2016)

For People who said SS vs Kyubizord explosion clash is bigger than Susano'o Chidori/Rikudo BD clash  :



Not to mention Naruto and Sasuke's attack was concentrtated in a single point while Hashi and Madara's were disperced .

So basically Rikudou BD = PS Chidori >>> Shoujou Kubetsu .

Sasuke's PS tank it wihtout difficulty .


----------



## ImSerious (Mar 18, 2016)

insert michael jackson popcorn gif

i see shinobi no kami and argus are at it again 

i must admit, it's pretty damn entertaining


----------



## Android (Mar 18, 2016)

ImSerious said:


> insert michael jackson popcorn gif
> 
> i see shinobi no kami and argus are at it again
> 
> i must admit, it's pretty damn entertaining



you brought the beer ???


----------



## fyhb (Mar 18, 2016)

Someone said Beer !! o_O O_O Where!!!???... O___O


----------



## Android (Mar 18, 2016)

Second Hokage Tobirama said:


> Someone said Beer !! o_O O_O Where!!!???... O___O



HOMER : ummmmm beeeeeeeeer ( drooooooooooool )


----------



## fyhb (Mar 18, 2016)

Going to the Fridge now   

P.S. Sorry for the Spam


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 18, 2016)

Hashirama's god gates tanked the juubi dama point blank and you wanna tell me Sasuke's PS with 6 paths chakra cant? That makes 0 sense 

love how ARGUS just resorts to calling me shit because they can only repeat the same argument over and over and over that people have already proven hes wrong about


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Mar 18, 2016)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> naruto and sasuke together can defeat madara, together they can defeat obito, together they can put down the juubi. they cant defeat any of the mentioned foes individually.
> that is the message that the manga has laid out for its readers, not "sasuke and naruto slaughter everyone with neg diff".
> 
> naruto hit madara whom hadnt finished healing from night gai and was stripped of his truthseekers. sasuke cut madara whom stopped fighting both of them in order to get his other eye.
> ...




1. But individually, they were able to combat TTJ Madara (Shinju Absorbed) and at varying times and degrees, without ever using TBM or PS. 

2. You mean when Naruto kicked Madara's TSB away with a single kick, saved Guy's life, dodged Madara's Limbo, and then blasted him through half of the Shinju? Yes, Madara was still recovering but that portrayal is still extremely impressive and consistent. Especially since Naruto hadn't activated the cloak yet. 

3. Irrelevant, Madara had no need to let himself be bisected. Sasuke blitzed his ass and cut him in half, Madara needed to use Limbo to combat SPSM Naruto and Rinnegan Sasuke, and once they restrained Limbo and Naruto left a clone to keep watch, Sasuke pursued Madara and bisected him. He was heavily pressured the whole goddamn time, and later SPSM Naruto made several Shadow Clones to combat a Double Rinnegan TTJ Madara's multiple Limbo and used a Tailed Beast Ball Rasenshuriken that eclipsed meteors.. Imagined what would have happened if Naruto did that shit to just Rinnegan TTJ Madara immediately. 

4. What..... he was fighting a *Six Paths-enhanced* Kurama who was also utilizing the chakra of the other beasts as well. Are you serious? 

5. Seriously? Are you saying you think *Six Paths* Sage Mode Naruto has nothing to do with Hagoromo, the *Sage of the Six Paths*? That Sasuke's Rinnegan has nothing to do with Hagoromo? Iaido Seriously, Sasuke stated that their powers came from Hagoromo himself. How on Earth do you make the deduction that the only power Hagoromo gave them is the seals?! 

6. Hagoromo's chakra runs out, but then it regenerates, just like the chakra of the Tailed Beasts...

7. You were already proven wrong on the mode simply being from the chakra of the tailed beasts already, Fourth Databook > Shikamaru Hiden. This isn't even worth arguing. 

8. No, no it is not, Obito has full control over the power and can use it wisely and intelligently unlike before when he was wildly throwing it around lazily. His appearance changed, he obtained even more TSBs, and was clearly stronger overall as it took the combined efforts of NTCM Minato, NTCM Naruto, EMS Sasuke, and Tobirama to combat him and even then their efforts were all futile. The only reason they even "defeated" him is because they ripped his chakra out, beforehand, they hadn't done much damage to him whatsoever even after combining TBSM and Susanoo. 

9. When Madara absorbed the Shinju all of his wounds had fully recovered and his appearance had slightly changed. It clearly slightly increased his power. 

10. You have already been proven wrong. I'm not even going to respond if you post a response, if you really think that Sage Mode Hashirama can take on God-tier characters then this discussion is over man.


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 18, 2016)

hbcaptain said:


> For People who said SS vs Kyubizord explosion clash is bigger than Susano'o Chidori/Rikudo BD clash  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Android (Mar 18, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> hbcaptain said:
> 
> 
> > For People who said SS vs Kyubizord explosion clash is bigger than Susano'o Chidori/Rikudo BD clash  :
> ...


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 18, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> [
> i guess i'll just repeat my post again


Lol my bad  


> *hachibi and naruto allready survived the juubi leaser beam which is >>>vote explosion *


theres so much wrong in this: 

1. Hachibi never survived the juubi beam, kamui warped him away in time 

2. V2 Juubidama >>>> VOTE explosion >>> Juubi beam. the gap is not even close, and even then naruto lost 6 of his tails despite covering himself with those.  a direct hit would = GG

3. judging by the size of their craters, Chojo kobetsu >> Juubitos drop slam,which one shotted narutos superior BSM avatar. so naruto gets killed by chojo 



> while SS got all of it's arms destroyed by a weaker attack


SS got its arms busted by the explosion of Chojo PLUS 12 PS-TBB from full kyuubi  
Juubitos drop slam doesnt even come close to it, yet BSM naruto was one shotted completely



> and hachibi and naruto with their combo bijuudama made an explosion that is >>>>vote explosion
> not sure what point youre trying to make but combo TBB didnt make an explosion larger than VOTE.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Android (Mar 18, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> Lol my bad
> 
> theres so much wrong in this:
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 18, 2016)

Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o tanks it without damage. Rinnegan mastered Sasuke and Six Paths Sage Mode mastered Naruto were both stronger than double Rinnegan Juubi Jin Madara from their feats against Kaguya and against each other. Hashirama and Madara in general were surpassed _long_ ago, both War Arc BSM Naruto and Perfect Susanoo Sasuke had reached their level before Hagoromo even powered them up.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 18, 2016)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o tanks it without damage. Rinnegan mastered Sasuke and Six Paths Sage Mode mastered Naruto were both stronger than double Rinnegan Juubi Jin Madara from their feats against Kaguya and against each other. Hashirama and Madara in general were surpassed _long_ ago, both War Arc BSM Naruto and Perfect Susanoo Sasuke had reached their level before Hagoromo even powered them up.



Finally someone sensible. Thank you SSM12


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 19, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> the juubi beam leaser trashed like 9 or 10 bijuudamas from naruto and hachibi
> 
> *pretty damn sure it would've done the same to 12 BD + susanoo blades with very much ease *


This is the explosion of the juubi beam 


nowhere even close to what was formmed at VOTE. 
and the bold is based on no concrete evidence, 
alll the beam would have done is caused the bombs to detonate, which is their main purpose anyway,  

and just because Juubi beam plowed through 9 TBB from Naruto and Hachibi  doesnt autoomatically make it stronger than 12 PS-TBB from Full Kyuubi AND Chojo 
nor does naruto tanking it, make his avatar superior to PS, when in actuality his superior BSM avatar was one shotted by juubitos drop slam which as we know produced a crater nowhere even close to the size of VOTE. 

it seems that no one has any idea how large VOTE actuually is, 
its this fkn large 
*Spoiler*: __ 











> so unless you are a retarded ARGUS which i think you are not
> 
> i think you will agree that the juubi leaser >>> 12 bijuudamas that destroyed SS arms


No its not, just look at the blast radius of it. 

SS >> PS >> BSM avatar > BM avatar in durability 
if BM avatar tanked it, then so does SS 



> and since getting badly damaged by something is never a durability feat
> 
> that means SS will get trashed pretty badly by the juubi beam



SS will suffer some damage from it, but no way in hell is it getting one shotted


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 19, 2016)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o tanks it without damage. *Rinnegan mastered Sasuke *and Six Paths Sage Mode mastered Naruto *were both stronger than double Rinnegan Juubi Jin Madara from their feats against Kaguya and against each other. *


*

Without the bijuus, there was absolutely nothing that Sasuke displayeed which suggests that he is in DR JJ madaras level. Absolutely nothing 

against kaguya  his feats were pathetic. cant believe youre eevn mentioning them  
*


> Hashirama and Madara in general were surpassed _long_ ago, *both War Arc BSM Naruto and Perfect Susanoo Sasuke had reached their level before Hagoromo even powered them up.*



Hashirama and Madara were *far* above BSM naruto and EMS sasukes level. 

Hashirama > VOTE madara >>EMS Madara > BSM naruto > BM naruto >> EMS sasuke


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Mar 19, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> Without the bijuus, there was absolutely nothing that Sasuke displayeed which suggests that he is in DR JJ madaras level. Absolutely nothing
> 
> against kaguya  his feats were pathetic. cant believe youre eevn mentioning them
> 
> ...



His feats against the two were enough to realize that he was above Juubito and by extension, much stronger than Hashirama. That's all that matters here.


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 19, 2016)

Jackalinthebox said:


> His feats against the two were enough to realize that he was above Juubito and by extension, much stronger than Hashirama. That's all that matters here.



Im not comparing Rinnegn Sasuke to VOTE madara 
im comparing him to DR JJ madara, 
and NO, he was not near his level until he used BPS


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 19, 2016)

Jackalinthebox said:


> His feats against the two were enough to realize that he was above Juubito and by extension, much stronger than Hashirama. That's all that matters here.


Hashirama hyper fans don't care that he said he was weaker than Juubito, nor do they care about feats. In their minds, Hashirama and Madara are always the strongest the Narutoverse has to offer.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 19, 2016)

ITT: 50% of Hagoromo's chakra is weaker than Hashirama


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 19, 2016)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Hashirama hyper fans don't care that he said he was weaker than Juubito, nor do they care about feats. In their minds, Hashirama and Madara are always the strongest the Narutoverse has to offer.



Claiming that Chojo Kobetsu >> Drop slam equates to hashirama being superior how?? 
And your inner butthurt is showing off too much


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 19, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> Claiming that Chojo Kobetsu >> Drop slam equates to hashirama being superior how??
> And your inner butthurt is showing off too much



strength of the gudodama>>juubi dama i mean considering its basically Juubito's strongest technique i dont see why it should be any weaker in power or strength than bijuu dama. so drop slam with gudo>>>Chojo


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 20, 2016)

thanks for qouting my post in your sig ARGUS and not responding since youre being a child a rehashing the same argument over and over even after multiple people have pointed out that youre wrong. 

Stay salty and keep up your massive wanking


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 20, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> *strength of the gudodama>>juubi dama i mean considering its basically Juubito's strongest technique i dont see why it should be any weaker in power or strength than bijuu dama. *so drop slam with gudo>>>Chojo



Looooollll this is probably your best post so far. 
I don't even know where to begin 
Whether I explain that Juubidama >>>>>>>>>>>>>> TSB 
Or that TSB is nowhere near his full power 
Or do I keep it civilized and explain you just why Chojo >> Drop slam for I don't know the millionth time 



OneSimpleAnime said:


> *thanks for qouting my post in your sig *ARGUS and not responding since youre being a child a rehashing the same argument over and over even after multiple people have pointed out that youre wrong.


You're welcome man, you earned it.  
Please keep on entertaining me, makes this section so much better than it usually is 
I didn't quote you because I thought you would actually read your post or edit it after realizing just what the actual fuck you are saying. But you have far exceeded my expectations ahhaahha 


> Stay salty and keep up your massive wanking


loooollllll wanking? Where have I ever done such thing!


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 20, 2016)

Please show me this almighty evidence that Gudodama isnt his best tech. Make my entire argument crumble in one fell blow. Not like the sword of Nunoboko, literally his super hyped god sword is made of TSB or something


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 20, 2016)

> Whether I explain that Juubidama >>>>>>>>>>>>>> TSB
> Or that TSB is nowhere near his full power



TSB >> juubi dama....

Juubidama is basically the same shit as an overpowered Bijudama, we just called it Juubi dama because the Juubi is the one firing it...

While TSB is the main weapon of the originator of Chakra Kaguya and was used for both offensively and defensively, it has properties of ignoring Ninjutsu and some other properties like chakra transfer or used for sealing, It also is strong enough to destroy a planet.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 20, 2016)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Hashirama hyper fans don't care that he said he was weaker than Juubito, nor do they care about feats. In their minds, Hashirama and Madara are always the strongest the Narutoverse has to offer.



But what about the exploooosion, it was sooo big. 


I wonder if Hashirama statement about Obito being stronger than him was because he saw Obito doing some big ass explosions.  Gotta say, Hashirama's fans arguments have got to be some of the most idiotic arguments I have ever seen in my life. 

And in the honor of their arguments *about size*


----------

